# Proof that herd immunity doesn’t work



## mellowyellow (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 12, 2021)

Is there an explanation or link to go along with this?


----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Is there an explanation or link to go along with this?


It's flu season. Maybe a regular flu season combined with covid is making the numbers rise everywhere?


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 12, 2021)

It's winter there.

Being indoors all the time with circulated air is bad.

Florida has been wide open since May.


----------



## grahamg (Jan 12, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 144407


Interesting graph, but maybe your thread title could be misinterpreted because if "herd immunity" does not work with this pandemic virus, as it does with any other viral or bacterial infection, then there is little hope a vaccine creating the same immune response will ever work either, and this is far from being proved to be the case I believe, (though such fears exist).


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 12, 2021)

Here is an example of two herds:

1. A herd of buffalo
2. A herd of people watching the buffalo






Neither is immune from the other, but I would guess the buffalo are immune from COVID-19 devastating effects.

Tony


----------



## StarSong (Jan 12, 2021)

I believe Sweden's ATTEMPT to quickly and safely get to herd immunity has been unsuccessful.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 12, 2021)

The New Years Eve  jerks are packing the hospitals now so others cannot receive treatment and yesterday we saw you people celebrating the Alabama victory over Ohio State again with no masks and I'm sure they will be banging on the doors demanding treatment and threatening to sue of they are refused. This crap reminds me of the old movies about people building bomb shelters during the Cold War and having neighbors who did not banging on their doors when the country is attacked seeking shelter, "Le us in!"


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 12, 2021)

Sorry folks, here's the link 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...per-infections-mutant-coronavirus-strain.html


----------



## grahamg (Jan 12, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I believe Sweden's ATTEMPT to quickly and safely get to herd immunity has been unsuccessful.


If you took the months August, September and October, as examples of whether or not Sweden's policies were effective you'd have to conclude they worked.
Your suggestion Sweden attempted to do something "quickly", runs counter to the spokesperson or advisor said when pressed about their policies and why they had not followed Norway by imposing lockdowns, stated it was too soon to tell whether their policies had been successful or not. I'd guess this will still be the view taken, in spite of new measures being enacted which may be brought in.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 13, 2021)

I've never heard of a diary farmer or beef producer who decided to just let brucellosis or foot and mouth work its was through the herd hoping to achieve "herd immunity". People who say we shouldn't try to prevent people from contracting serious infectious diseases would make lousy farmers.


----------



## grahamg (Jan 13, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I've never heard of a diary farmer or beef producer who decided to just let brucellosis or foot and mouth work its was through the herd hoping to achieve "herd immunity". People who say we shouldn't try to prevent people from contracting serious infectious diseases would make lousy farmers.


Yes and no, because you are suggesting there are no infections that do sweep through a flock or herd, and then immunity is achieved, plus you can try all you like to control worm infestations, and yet for as long as I've been alive all anyone can do is keep on treating for the infestation periodically, (anthelmintics excreted by farm animals being said to have a deleterious effect upon insects more widely too, a retired vet told me, and farm animals do acquire some immunity to worms as well).
In addition TB vaccine isn't used in cattle, were one available, because it might prove unpopular with the public, in case vaccine resistant strains emerge, and of course vaccinated cattle cannot be so easily identified, if they are still nonetheless carrying tuberculosis, or identified from those that do, when a vaccine isn't 100% effective.
Lousy farmers may abound, and I may have been one, but my ghon!ing on the subject of disease control is informed by many things including the views of an old lecturer called "Jaggers", who in a one hour lecture at an educational establishment that used to be called " Ewel Tech" gave me and the other students many insights.

I've mentioned a few of them on other threads, and of course I don't know what his views on this pandemic might be, but as our UK government advisory body on pandemic infection told them in 2016, infections such as Covid 19 could not be stopped in their view. All that can be done is try to reduce death rates, in the hope successful vaccines can be rolled out quick enough, so that the negative effects of lockdowns, including economic collapse, threatening our NHS more than any virus could do, saves the day, but don't assume the authorities in Sweden are advised by fools I'd suggest too.


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Here is an example of two herds:
> 
> 1. A herd of buffalo
> 2. A herd of people watching the buffalo
> ...


Sorry Tony, but the video is unavailable to me


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 13, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I believe Sweden's ATTEMPT to quickly and safely get to herd immunity has been unsuccessful.


But are they any worse off?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2021)

IMO the concept of herd immunity is valid in nature and would prevent the extinction of the human race but the price in lives lost would be too high to even consider it as a modern-day public health strategy.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 13, 2021)

Tish said:


> Sorry Tony, but the video is unavailable to me


Interesting.  It is a typical youtube video that shows a bunch of people (a "herd" of people) watching a herd of buffalo.

Here is the direct link.  Maybe that will help.  Remove the spaces and quotes to get a valid URL.  I inserted these so that the platform doesn't try to interpret it as a youtube video to be played, so you can see the actual URL.

"https://   youtu.be/   dbA_WYSVbJg"

Tony


----------



## chic (Jan 13, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> But are they any worse off?


No, they're not. We've had the virus in my country almost a full year now and we are far worse off than before so what we're doing NOW is unsuccessful.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 13, 2021)

Whereas lockdowns do work? Clearly not, as verified by rising numbers in places like California, which has Draconian lockdown measures. Nothing short of a vaccine will work.


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> https:// youtu.be/ dbA_WYSVbJg


Thank you for trying Tony, but I still get the same thing.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2021)

Video works fine for me... so it _is_ working outside of the USA ....


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 13, 2021)

Tish said:


> Thank you for trying Tony, but I still get the same thing.
> 
> View attachment 144523


Sorry to read this, but you didn't miss much.   

Tony


----------



## StarSong (Jan 14, 2021)

I can see it from the original link.  It's a video of a herd of buffalo running - not quite a stampede but not something I'd want to stand in front of either.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 14, 2021)

I didn't see the vid but I know what it is since I have been there.
Custer State Park SD does the " great Round UP" every year. Last weekend in September.
The herd runs wild in the park all year (the park is penned in)
They round them up for winter, count the heard, tag them give them shots, etc.
They try to maintain the herd at around 3000 head. Depending on how many calves were born, they will auction off a few hundred every year to keep the herd at the 3000 level.
It's a fun event to watch!


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 14, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> I didn't see the vid but I know what it is since I have been there.
> Custer State Park SD does the " great Round UP" every year. Last weekend in September.
> The herd runs wild in the park all year (the park is penned in)
> They round them up for winter, count the heard, tag them give them shots, etc.
> ...


I have been in South Dakota a bunch as a musician on several gigs and years later as an engineer working with some of the power companies, but have never seen this.  Oh well... 

Tony


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 14, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I have been in South Dakota a bunch as a musician on several gigs and years later as an engineer working with some of the power companies, but have never seen this.  Oh well...
> 
> Tony


Last weekend in September every year. Do a search. There's a million stories on it.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 14, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> Last weekend in September every year. Do a search. There's a million stories on it.


That is why I never saw it - I was never there in September. 

Tony


----------

